# pasta serving



## fredtjones (Oct 23, 2002)

Greetings all, a friend and I who are above average amateur chefs have been knocking around the idea a pasta catering company. We have a few questions for the group if anyone would like to help -

How many ounces of raw pasta per person is considered a good serving if it is a main course? I am trying to figure out a rough food cost. I am thinking of starting with dried pasta to keep costs low at first...

Can we get vendor prices as a catering company or are we better off at costco or some other big wholesaler?

What is an good food cost to shoot for for pasta dishes? I realize this has too many variables depending on ingredients etc, but I mean a ballpark for some basics, i.e. margeritas and pesto, maybe a lasagna etc..


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

All I can tell you that for me a full tray of a pasta serves approx.45.... such as pasta con broc....fettucini...These are not entrees. A 10lb bag of pasta shell will usually do 3 trays.


----------

